# Canon 1ds battery option question



## jaomul (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi all. I recently bought a 1ds mark 1 with 2 almost useless batteries. I can get a third party one on ebay. Has anyone done a DIY job on one of these with more modern batteries. I was hoping to make one up that would last a bit longer or is a proper one my only option. Thanks


----------



## gsgary (Aug 13, 2012)

Theres nothing wrong with third party they usually have more capacity, i have had 4 for my 1Dmk2's they are the same battery


----------



## jaomul (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks. I will go with a third party option. I just thought there may have been a way to use a lithium job as there less messing


----------

